
Amazon Attention to Detail in TOS - BrandonWatson
https://aws.amazon.com/service-terms/
======
BrandonWatson
New terms added for the gaming engine they just released. You have to read the
whole paragraph.

Best. Terms. Ever.

57.10 Acceptable Use; Safety-Critical Systems. Your use of the Lumberyard
Materials must comply with the AWS Acceptable Use Policy. The Lumberyard
Materials are not intended for use with life-critical or safety-critical
systems, such as use in operation of medical equipment, automated
transportation systems, autonomous vehicles, aircraft or air traffic control,
nuclear facilities, manned spacecraft, or military use in connection with live
combat. However, this restriction will not apply in the event of the
occurrence (certified by the United States Centers for Disease Control or
successor body) of a widespread viral infection transmitted via bites or
contact with bodily fluids that causes human corpses to reanimate and seek to
consume living human flesh, blood, brain or nerve tissue and is likely to
result in the fall of organized civilization.

~~~
ceejayoz
I really want to know how that survived the lawyers.

